# Savoy Alpine 4 Cheese Fondue with Kirsch



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 10, 2012)

Savoy Alpine 4 Cheese Fondue with Kirsch from the hamlet of Bonneval Sur Arc, Savoy, France has been a specialty in our family for generations. This Fondue is absolutely awesome for entertaining close friends and / or family. 

6 Servings.

4.5 Ounces of French Beaufort cheese 
4.5 Ounces of  Swiss Emmenthal 
4.5 Ounces of French Comté 
4.5 Ounces Swiss Gruyère 

*** Note: for cheese availability, one can use 9 ounces of Emmenthal and 9 ounces of Swiss Gruyère which are more easily obtainable 

2 tablespoons of All Purpose Flour

Pinch of Nutmeg

1 1/2 cups of dry white wine ( preferably Alsace Riesling or French White Burgundy ) 

2 tblsps. Clear Cherry Brandy called Kirsch ( note: perhaps you have a Bartender friend you know on a regular basis who can supply this ) 

*** The Kirsch is necessary due to true fact that it eliminates, getting binded by so much cheese. 

1) Toss cheeses in a large bowl ( room temperature required ) 
2) bring the white wine to simmer in fondue pot or heavy large saucepan
3) add 1 ladle of cheese to pot and whisk until melted and smooth
4) repeat this process with all remaining cheeses, whisking until melted and smooth
5) then, add the Kirsch and nutmeg, salt and black pepper
6) whisk until cheeses bubble - 2 minutes or so
7) set fondue pot over candle or heat source that you use, and serve the fondue with Crusty bread cubes, Granny Smith apple slices and skewers and a wonderful white wine of choice.

*** white wine decreases the accumulation of fat grams from the cheese
*** red wine or Kirsch :  also fine choices too 


M.C.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks yummy. Is the flour really necessary? If so, when is it added?


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 10, 2012)

If you drop your bread cube in the pot you have to kiss the person on your left!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Looks yummy. Is the flour really necessary? If so, when is it added?


 
It helps.  But I dont always use it.

You toss the cheese cubes in flour when they are in the bowl.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Savoy Alpine 4 Cheese Fondue with Kirsch from the hamlet of Bonneval Sur Arc, Savoy, France has been a specialty in our family for generations. This Fondue is absolutely awesome for entertaining close friends and / or family.
> 
> 6 Servings.
> 
> ...



My late husband's grandfather was from Switzerland and this recipe is nearly, to the teaspoon, identical to his fondue recipe.  We have his handwritten recipe, which we treasure.  The fondue is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 10, 2012)

My recipe is the same too. I had my freind from switzerland over to eat it and he said he had never had homemade. He uses the pouch in the box.
I have had it and it's pretty darn good too. He likes to dip the bread in a little Kirschwasser before going into the cheess.

We also have a metal fodue pot full of oil going for meats/veggies etc.

I own five different pots.He brought me back a beautiful large black one with gold painted eidelweiss leaves last time he visited his parents.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Savoy Alpine Fondue with 4 Cheeses*


Saturday Morning.

To all of those who had written me: 

Thanks for all the feedback. Yes, this recipe is truly wonderful especially for special occasions and entertaining friends and / or family. 

I had made it last night so that inspired me to post it ... we had a few close friends over, who just could not eat enough of it ... they literally licked their skewers ! and I had double batched the recipe for our foreign friends too ...  Yes, my maternal family had roots in both Switzerland and the Alpine regions of France ...  

Pleased to hear that your Swiss recipe is similar to our family´s ...

THANKS. MC.


----------

